# Realtek 2.82 official driver with MB2 without haxx.



## emanresu (Jan 4, 2020)

19H1 or later:








						alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release
					

A non-official repository for downloading Realtek High Definition Audio Driver and USB Audio Driver standalone packages which were released from Realtek FTP Server. - alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release




					github.com
				




Otherwise:
Download r2.82









						Realtek HD Audio 2.82 driver download
					

Download Realtek HD Audio 2.82 Driver for Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Windows7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 x86/x64 Driver...




					www.guru3d.com
				




Add your Sound Device Hardware ID to HDXTHXD.inf
AND INSTALL THRU THAT .INF VIA DEVICE MANAGER!

Download & install MB2



			http://download.msi.com/uti_exe/sound_blaster_xfi_mb2.zip
		


Done!


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 5, 2020)

Not working here, i install and mb2 says not hardware found, even i updated HDXTHXD.inf  with my hwid.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 5, 2020)

What realtek release?


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 6, 2020)

The driver from 19H1 or later link in your first post 

8865_FF00_PG474_Win10_19H1_WHQL.zip

Edited  \win64\HDXTHXD.inf

Added under

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]

Next line:

"Realtek Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10199CE9

disabled driver signing and updated driver in device manager choosing \win64\HDXTHXD.inf 

then installed mb-2

The driver didnt work. 

All this under windows 10 version 1809 compilation 17763.914

Maybe Should i choose r2.82  or update to 1909 windows version?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 6, 2020)

u need 8703_FF10_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL which is the last realtek driver with creative files


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 6, 2020)

thanks but will that file work with windows 10 ?

Inside the .rar i can find a lot of folders with names like

8703_FF00_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF0C_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF01_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF03_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF04_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF06_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL
8703_FF10_PG472_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL

Wich one should i choose?

I would like to have x-fi mb 2 in my mobo, but i don't know if it's possible to make it work with windows 10. I tried to make my own edit some time ago and the software started but using it  didn't make any change.

Thanks


----------



## emanresu (Jan 6, 2020)

myfreelog said:


> thanks but will that file work with windows 10 ?
> 
> Inside the .rar i can find a lot of folders with names like
> 
> ...


Dont know. Try F00?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 6, 2020)

FF10 is for creative APO thats what u need @myfreelog


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks with your help i made it work (almost everything) !

I used ff10 driver, added my id and installed. After that i installed x-fi mb 2 from puresoftapps web because the one from this link didn't work fine. I didn't hace access to crystalyzer or other extra features.

After that i put the license keys and it worked.

But i still have a problem with cmss-3d, everytime i try to change the slide bar the creative audio console app crashes.

Is there any other way to change the cmss-3d bar ? in audio control panel that bar is not visible, and i think the surround option in thx trustudio pro app is not the same.

cmss-3d is the main reason why i wanted x-fi mb2.

Thanks!


----------



## ador250 (Jan 7, 2020)

I mean what do u expect, MB2 is ancient..made for Windows XP, of course something will crash in modern OS..just use MB3 or MB5, much better @myfreelog


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I mean what do u expect, MB2 is ancient..made for Windows XP, of course something will crash in modern OS..just use MB3 or MB5, much better @myfreelog


@myfreelog MB3,MB5 also has CMSS-3D.
You can also try Dolby Surround Upmixer, the one used by Atmos receivers to upscale stereo to Atmos.


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 8, 2020)

Are you sure mb3 and mb5 hace cmss-3d ? I thought it had sbx-pro instead.

btw wich could be the best solution to add stereo upmix to all 5.1 channels with analog outputs? . I liked a lot how my x-fi xtreme gamer handled this but with the onboard card when i enable speaker fill option i have a lot of echos that ruins all the sound. I only want to replicate front audio to rear audio with independent control of central and subwoofer.

Thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 8, 2020)

myfreelog said:


> Are you sure mb3 and mb5 hace cmss-3d ? I thought it had sbx-pro instead.
> 
> btw wich could be the best solution to add stereo upmix to all 5.1 channels with analog outputs? . I liked a lot how my x-fi xtreme gamer handled this but with the onboard card when i enable speaker fill option i have a lot of echos that ruins all the sound. I only want to replicate front audio to rear audio with independent control of central and subwoofer.
> 
> Thanks.


Sbx pro is (most probably) a relabeling.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 9, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> @myfreelog MB3,MB5 also has CMSS-3D.
> You can also try Dolby Surround Upmixer, the one used by Atmos receivers to upscale stereo to Atmos.


Where do we find this Dolby Surround Upmixer?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 9, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Where do we find this Dolby Surround Upmixer?


Dolby atmos audio enhancer.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 9, 2020)

I made an X-Fi MB3 driver with Realtek UAD > RTK_UAD_MB3 , get the MB3 app from pureappsoft, XMB3-OEM1D-4-11.rar I think...ohh, u also need the GenKga for MB3 license file..u need to activate test sign mode or disable driver sig enforcement before install the driver, follow this sequence of installation RTK MB3 driver > restart > install MB3 app > Genkga license > restart @myfreelog @emanresu


----------



## emanresu (Jan 9, 2020)

Is MB5 not preferable @ador250 ?
I wanna get surround from my z5500, and I saw a post yesterday on haxxxing Dolby Atmos and Realtek, but I can't find it no more.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 9, 2020)

MB3 and MB5 is same thing, just Ui change..u can literally install the MB5 app on top of that driver and it will work just fine @emanresu


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 22, 2020)

@ador250 Thanks, i´ve been very busy but i wil test your driver as soon as possible.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mircosfot (Jan 28, 2020)

i added my HWID like myfreelog did  and installed the driver via Device Manager. than i downloaded and installed the soundblaster stuff and nothing works. i have now the Sound Blaster Panel in my taskabar, there i can choose between avaible sounddevices (Nvidia/Sonic/Realtek) i choosen Realtek. When i wanna open the THX Studio/ Sound Blaster Console or Musik Server its say all the time ''Device not found''

i installed the 2.82 after editing the HDTXHD.inf with my HWID

can i add my HDMI HWID (Nvidia) also?


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 13, 2020)

ador250 said:


> MB3 and MB5 is same thing, just Ui change..u can literally install the MB5 app on top of that driver and it will work just fine @emanresu



X-FI MB3 & MB5 are nearly the same thing except MB3 uses different kga license files than MB5.
for MB3 (retail w/ MB3 driver) it's CTLTD2H3X2.kga by itself; for MB3 (OEM w/ host soundcore support) it's CTLT02H0X2.kga by itself.
for MB5 you need only CTLXS2Q3X2.kga.  other kga files installed in the Softwarelock folder may interfere with the detection process & may fail to recognize your audio hardware, so don't put too many kga license files in that folder



Mircosfot said:


> i added my HWID like myfreelog did  and installed the driver via Device Manager. than i downloaded and installed the soundblaster stuff and nothing works. i have now the Sound Blaster Panel in my taskabar, there i can choose between avaible sounddevices (Nvidia/Sonic/Realtek) i choosen Realtek. When i wanna open the THX Studio/ Sound Blaster Console or Musik Server its say all the time ''Device not found''
> 
> i installed the 2.82 after editing the HDTXHD.inf with my HWID
> 
> can i add my HDMI HWID (Nvidia) also?



no sorry, Mircosfot.  Nvidia HDMI uses a different audio driver (Nvidia HD audio) which the Creative integration files can't be integrated onto and only integrate with Realtek audio devices.  you also did not mention or did not check if you have certain KGA license files installed for the THX TruStudio app (need CTLT99HB0X.kga file specifically for THX Trustudio to work & recognize the onboard Realtek audio hardware)



ador250 said:


> I mean what do u expect, MB2 is ancient..made for Windows XP, of course something will crash in modern OS..just use MB3 or MB5, much better @myfreelog



@ador250: X-FI MB2 requires minimum Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7 as noted on this PDF file on the Creative OEM web site.  MB2 *not* compatible with XP


----------



## ador250 (Feb 14, 2020)

I have made Realtek UAD driver with legacy creative softs THX, MB5 and SBC3. If anyone want to try them Download Here


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 24, 2020)

ador250 said:


> MB3 and MB5 is same thing, just Ui change..u can literally install the MB5 app on top of that driver and it will work just fine @emanresu



actually XFI MB3 when 1st released in summer 2013 was not fully Win10 compatible until it was updated in mid-2015 to make it Win10 compatible.
MB5 is certified Win10 compliant from RTM to newest Win10 release


----------



## BobaBrett (Feb 29, 2020)

If you are still looking for somthing in this range, I have been using HeSuVi which has a lot of those DTS HPX, Cmss, Atmos, ect I have UWP Atmos for games that support it. But do you guys prefer the actual HRTF over a program like HeSuVi. So far I prefer hesuvi do to it being easier to stay up to date with driver updates and dont need to do keygens. I have tried almost every program you can find and I always come back to it =x On top of the app having over 20-30 HRTF sound sigs you can also find tuned eq for your headphones in the eq settings even for headsets like HyperX Cloud II - more expensive headphones. Just thought Id share my findings good luck.


----------



## ador250 (Feb 29, 2020)

BobaBrett said:


> If you are still looking for somthing in this range, I have been using HeSuVi which has a lot of those DTS HPX, Cmss, Atmos, ect I have UWP Atmos for games that support it. But do you guys prefer the actual HRTF over a program like HeSuVi. So far I prefer hesuvi do to it being easier to stay up to date with driver updates and dont need to do keygens. I have tried almost every program you can find and I always come back to it =x On top of the app having over 20-30 HRTF sound sigs you can also find tuned eq for your headphones in the eq settings even for headsets like HyperX Cloud II - more expensive headphones. Just thought Id share my findings good luck.



For me it's X-Fi MB5, no matter how many hesuvi/peace config or others apo's I use, always come back to X-Fi MB5..it gives me the best tuning overall.


----------



## BobaBrett (Mar 1, 2020)

ador250 said:


> For me it's X-Fi MB5, no matter how many hesuvi/peace config or others apo's I use, always come back to X-Fi MB5..it gives me the best tuning overall.



Thanks for your feedback I will look into X-Fi MB5 its been along time maybe MB3 since I had it installed. I did really enjoy it as I mainly play games and consume media via headphones.


----------

